# Carpet or Vinyl?



## lenny (Sep 5, 2008)

Thinking about removing the 17 year old carpet from my van and replacing it with a cushionfloor type vinyl

Has anyone done this or can anyone advise on the pro,s and con,s of of this action?.


----------



## camping_gaz (Sep 5, 2008)

its got to be easer to clean and less odours lingering especially if you have a dog


----------



## lenny (Sep 5, 2008)

camping_gaz said:


> its got to be easer to clean and less odours lingering especially if you have a dog



Thats precisely the reason I was thinking about the change but will it make the van cooler and less cosy?

Thanks for the response,Gaz, and welcome to the site


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Sep 5, 2008)

*Carpet or vinyl*

Hi Lenny would think that a good quality vinyl wouldn't be all that cold another option have you thought about laminate flooring?is it feasible to put in yourselfmight be easier than removing cupboards and seats ect,thinking about renewing my carpet in the van also,Andy.


----------



## lenny (Sep 5, 2008)

Cheers Andy, I'm not keen on the laminate flooring,and you're right about the need to remove cupboards etc. cos it looks like the furniture was built  on top of the laid carpet.
I was planning on carefully cutting the carpet around all the fittings ,removing it, then using it as a template to cut the cushion floor the same shape, what do you reckon?


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Sep 5, 2008)

*Carpet or vinyl*

Spot on Lenny use the old carpet as a template but i would add an extra couple of milly all the way around just in case the old carpet has shrunk after 17 yearscan you still buy red and white striped carpet?Andy.


----------



## highwayman (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi lenny
We took the removable carpet out of our van for our beach holiday last year 
because we thought it'd mean less cleaning etc.
Oh-boy did we suffer cold feet or what?
It's ok when the weather's warm and wind free but we're not going to do that again.
But on the other hand, friends of ours took the carpet out and had cushion flooring installed and they absolutely love-it. Thing-is we mostly have our shoes off in the van but they keep theirs on! 
Horses for courses i think.

Regards...nige


----------



## camping_gaz (Sep 5, 2008)

highwayman said:


> Hi lenny
> We took the removable carpet out of our van for our beach holiday last year
> because we thought it'd mean less cleaning etc.
> Oh-boy did we suffer cold feet or what?
> ...



he could always invest in some carpet slippers


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Sep 6, 2008)

Carpet is great until it gets wet; then it is B. unpleasant and stinks to high Heaven. I've just had 10L of water through the van and it took some hard work by 2 dehumidifiers to clear it. The carpet now looks B. awful and has water stains all over it. I will never use carpet again.

I have also tried Flotex & it is very good. It it is terribly expensive but, obviously, you don't need much to "carpet" a van.

The best floor covering that I have seen to date is the stuff that Nomad has down in his Iveco. It is some form of "rubber" tile that is intended for workshop use. It seems both durable and warm under foot. Good stuff, maybe a PM to Nomad may get you an answer?


----------



## wilse (Sep 6, 2008)

what about this?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Flotex-colour...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

wilse


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 6, 2008)

*on the carpet*

Lenny
Carpet much more comfortable than hard flooring.Why not cushionfloor the van and then have a fitted removable carpet for colder periods? Cheap offcuts from discount places does ok.
I love to wriggle the tootsies in a long pile carpet!
Mind I don't usually have to clean it.

weez
tony


----------



## cipro (Sep 6, 2008)

Wee-z said:


> Lenny
> Carpet much more comfortable than hard flooring.Why not cushionfloor the van and then have a fitted removable carpet for colder periods? Cheap offcuts from discount places does ok.
> I love to wriggle the tootsies in a long pile carpet!
> Mind I don't usually have to clean it.
> ...


 
We have removable carpets but the carpet in the kitchen/galley area which is also part of the entrance we have never put down.

swivel seat and dinning area we leave down, burber type carpet and do clean up well. We try to keep dirt out but ahh can't keep walking on egg shells
So question *carpet or vinyl* you can have both


----------



## Ladyandthetramp (Sep 6, 2008)

*From scratches to rags*

I took the removable carpet out of my van cos of the dog, mud etc but soon got fed up with the coldness and gritty bits on the hard floor. It seems that within moments of cleaning the floor you tread in more bits of grit that scrunch around underfoot - yich! Worse on laminate than vinyl cushionfloor I suspect.

So, because I wanted to keep the carpet in good nick, have bought several rag rugs to cover the vinyl floor. Warmer, no scrunch, easily shaken out and cheap to replace if necessary. Just an ole hippy, me!


----------



## lenny (Sep 6, 2008)

*Job Done*

Thanks all for the response, I decided to heed all the warning about venturing out into the chaotic driving conditions and thought , lets go for it, a trip down to the carpet shop,bought the necessary and back to rip out the old fitted carpet, phew, what a job

That done decided to fit my nice new silver carpet







, only kidding, this is laminate underlay which apparantly offers moisture protection,sound reduction (20 Db.), and thermal insulation.

Still got some left if anyone wants it


----------



## lenny (Sep 6, 2008)

*Job Done II*

And this is the result of my days work, a cushion floor type vinyl on top of a thermal underlay






Maybe finish off tomorrow when it's settled with a thin bead of beige mastic around the edges to hide the cock ups.

All in all, quite happy, Total cost £72


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Sep 6, 2008)

*Carpet or vinyl*

Don't let Jack see his reflection in the new flooring


----------



## lenny (Sep 6, 2008)

***** said:


> Forget Crane driving, become a carpet fitter



No Way, It's too much like hard work


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Sep 6, 2008)

*Carpet or vinyl*

Looks really good,when are you free to do mine Lenny


----------



## Biker Jeff (Sep 6, 2008)

I keep thinking about getting shot of the carpet in my Tribby. Its a cheap quality nylon carpet, and grass, leaves, and everything else sticks to it like the proverbial to a blanket. It always looks a mess because its dark blue and everything shows up on it.


----------



## lenny (Sep 6, 2008)

messenger 2.5td said:


> Looks really good,when are you free to do mine Lenny



Maybe at the next meet?


----------



## camping_gaz (Sep 6, 2008)

*looks mint* be glad when i get another van i will be doing the same


----------



## lenny (Sep 6, 2008)

Wee-z said:


> Lenny
> Carpet much more comfortable than hard flooring.Why not cushionfloor the van and then have a fitted removable carpet for colder periods? Cheap offcuts from discount places does ok.
> I love to wriggle the tootsies in a long pile carpet!
> Mind I don't usually have to clean it.
> ...



Hiya,Tony, what do you mean by a *fitted removable carpet?. *Is it a template of the floorspace with some kind of braiding around the edges?


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 7, 2008)

*fitting talents*

lenny
It looks braw man,that should help insulation.
I was thinking of the edged stuff as you described but it might cost you a few bawbees. Some of the carpet offcuts can be trimmed to the template shape
and will stay very tidy. With your fitting talents  replacing it should not be too difficult.
Off for a day racing flying fifteens on one of the Lochs up here.
***** might appreciate the joys of sailing with rain pouring down your neck bypassing all the the waterproofing kit one wears. there is times I can understand why he gave it up to do motorhoming.

Weez
Tony


----------



## cipro (Sep 7, 2008)

*brill*

lenny  well done to a great job. Maybe small side line business on the way


----------



## jimmnlizz (Sep 7, 2008)

Good Job, Lenny, Well Done!!  As usual of course!!   JIM.


----------



## lenny (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks,All, but it,s no big deal, I,m a great beleiver that you can do anything if you put your mind to it


----------



## t&s (Sep 7, 2008)

vinil with a removable carpet  seems most practical 
especialy if going to a mudy or sandy location  
easer than keep on taking your shoes off after all


----------



## dove_ra (Sep 8, 2008)

Our motor home came with beige cord. Nasty feel and shows dirt.

Bought a cheap offcut of good quality axminster. Bit of a fiddle to cut and fit and still trying to work out how to stop it walking without permanent fixings.

Feels great, does not show the dirt and cleans OK so far - even with dog.

Regards

Robert


----------



## BedfordMJ (Sep 8, 2008)

I have laminate flooring in my truck - first time out proved that the Dog slipped and slided all over the place and he wasn't happy at all and had to get carpet runners.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Sep 9, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Carpet is great until it gets wet; then it is B. unpleasant and stinks to high Heaven. I've just had 10L of water through the van and it took some hard work by 2 dehumidifiers to clear it. The carpet now looks B. awful and has water stains all over it. I will never use carpet again.
> 
> I have also tried Flotex & it is very good. It it is terribly expensive but, obviously, you don't need much to "carpet" a van.
> 
> The best floor covering that I have seen to date is the stuff that Nomad has down in his Iveco. It is some form of "rubber" tile that is intended for workshop use. It seems both durable and warm under foot. Good stuff, maybe a PM to Nomad may get you an answer?




 - at the risk of repeating myself.
The "rubber" tiles that Nomad has are interlocking and a pleasing dark slate colour. They are intended as flooring for workshops where there is heavy movement of vehicles.

I'll give Nomad credit; he's a clever chap and if anyone can work out a way of saving some money sensibly, it's usually him.

Being a dumb schmuck I never though to "google" it CLICKY  LINKY  THINGY


----------



## Nosha (Sep 9, 2008)

Lenny, why not have the best of both worlds??? Our van has fitted lino, then a loosely fitted carpet on top, any large carpet store can get your new carpet whipped - edges bound, then you have lino for wet weather or when staying on sandy spots, then you fit the carpet for winter use.

It REALLY is a lot nicer/warmer having carpet under foot. I added some press studs to the corners as the Chausson carpet would slip 'n' slide a bit if you jumped into the van a bit quick!


----------



## lenny (Sep 9, 2008)

Nosha said:


> Lenny, why not have the best of both worlds??? Our van has fitted lino, then a loosely fitted carpet on top, any large carpet store can get your new carpet whipped - edges bound, then you have lino for wet weather or when staying on sandy spots, then you fit the carpet for winter use.
> 
> It REALLY is a lot nicer/warmer having carpet under foot. I added some press studs to the corners as the Chausson carpet would slip 'n' slide a bit if you jumped into the van a bit quick!



Thanks,Nosha, did,nt know that they could bind the edges for you, I have kept the origional carpet to use as a template to mark out and cut the new one, the idea being that if I cut the carpet the same as the origional so it fitted into all the nooks and crannies,then this would prevent it from slipping.
Also, I can easily remove it from time to time for a good cleaning


----------



## t&s (Sep 11, 2008)

we recently had some small carpet off cuts bound at a cost of £1 per foot
never again thats more than the carpet cost .
may be a few sample mats that can be gotten from the carpet shop cheap would do and they are already bound at the edges


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Sep 15, 2008)

*flooring*

I have used the flotex in cutom vans very good hard wearing and easy to clean.


----------



## lenny (Sep 23, 2008)

GARY ENGLISH said:


> I have used the flotex in cutom vans very good hard wearing and easy to clean.



This could be a bargain for anyone thinking of changing their carpet/vinyl in their van, and it,s down your way,Gary

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=320302079324&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:GB:1120

Give them a call and offer £20, you never know


----------



## guerdeval (Sep 24, 2008)

For "doggy" reasons I removed my fitted carpets (which were in 4 sections) and took them to a man in Kidderminster whose normal business is edging pattern books and mats, he used them as templates and within an hour I had a lovely set of new mats ,I can dig out the name if anyones interested,rog


----------



## bumper (Feb 2, 2009)

If you like the beach you are doing the right thing, we always take the carpet out when going to france.


----------



## Belgian (Feb 2, 2009)

bumper said:


> ... we always take the carpet out when going to france.


I can believe that: British carpet-baggers have a bad name in France.
Ah, les salauds


----------



## LOC (Feb 3, 2009)

lenny said:


> Thinking about removing the 17 year old carpet from my van and replacing it with a cushionfloor type vinyl
> 
> Has anyone done this or can anyone advise on the pro,s and con,s of of this action?.



My van came with vinyl, which is our first, but we have always had carpet in the caravans when we had them so one of the first jobs on the new van was to lay carpet over the vinyl. It is a good idea, as already mentioned, by somebody else to use the existing carpet as a templete. Of course it can get dirty but it is a small aera to clean when necessary6. I have always cut the 'waste' pieces into mat sizes and had them bound and you can throw the mats where there is likely to be most wear i.e. inside the door and in the cooking area. It is certainly more comfortable than vinyl and if it needs renewing in a couple of years so what?  it is not very expensive to cover a relatively small area with rather cheap carpet. 

I prefer the comfort to the practicality!


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2009)

Our M/H came with a vinyl floor with mats to cover the hard wearing areas, I think I would prefer this as I think a full fitted carpet would get pretty dirty with mud, sand and wet feet etc

Tom


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 3, 2009)

Good job Lenny, our van came with a vinyl floor, along with loose carpets on top, press studded in the corners to prevent movement. If you decide to carpet on top, any good carpet shop would bind the edges so then you have the best of both worlds. I think I was quoted something like £1.00 p/ft when I wanted to do our last van a couple of years ago. Made a template out of brown paper for size required, and then priced up for carpet and binding. (then sold the van) before doing the job. End of roll carpet wasn't too expensive. Good luck.
Good idea the insulation.

Happy Camping


----------



## paulamy (Feb 3, 2009)

we have put laminate at the front where you get in and then carpeted the seating area to the back by the toilet and shower area. then put a large mat on top of the laminate,it does help with the cleaning process and the carpet by the door before turned dirty very quickly. this way we can get in take off the dirty stuff and it wont spoil the back end carpet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

TWS said:


> Our M/H came with a vinyl floor with mats to cover the hard wearing areas, I think I would prefer this as I think a full fitted carpet would get pretty dirty with mud, sand and wet feet etc
> 
> Tom



Our Hymer has fitted carpets, but they are not fitted wall to wall (loose fitted if you know what I mean)
We always remove our shoes at the van entrance and we also ask visitors to also remove there footwear
This way the carpet stays clean and is nice and soft to walk on
Works for us


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job Lenny, we had carpets in the C.I., just loose lay but what a pain I spilt curry on the one in the Kitchen and they sometimes slipped, so out they came and lived in the boot.
This van had just Vinyl, so we bought a hall runner, (cord) for £9.99 and that was cut around a couple of intrusions, then a couple of mats for the entrance. When I leave site, the carpets come out , a quick shake , a sweep around the floor, mats back in, 5 mins max even when talking to Kevin as you do it, the runner is 3 years old this summer so I might get a new one.
The one thing I did buy, and love is a cab carpet, again loose fit and that comes out now and again for a good thrashing.A company in Barnsley made it for me but i can't remember the name. They have templates for all models and they are the biz.... I think it was £35 and sent within a couple of days.


----------



## cipro (Feb 3, 2009)

> the runner is 3 years old this summer so I might get a new one.


 
Watch the pennies  whisky is more important


----------

